# Wanted - Plans for the rockers for a Joggling Board



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

Does anybody have plans or drawings for the two rockers for a Joggling Board. I want to build one or two.


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, that's a new one for me!! I'd never heard of the contraption. Pretty interesting history:
http://www.jogglingboard.org/History.html

Sorry, I've never seen plans for a joggling board. I don't know though, that sag in the middle looks kind of scary. Do you need a particular species of wood to withstand that kind of flexing?


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Never heard one them.
A joggling or jostling board is a long, pliable board that is supported on each end by wooden stands. The board is springy and a person sitting on it can easily bounce up and down. It originated in the Lowcountry of South Carolina around Charleston in the early 19th century.

Traditionally, it is painted Charleston green. The joggling board's popularity has slowly been coming back, mostly as decorations on lawns and front porches.http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37332#

Martha Graham bought several joggling boards from Old Charleston Joggling Board Co. [1] on a visit to Charleston and used them as props in her dance Maple Leaf Rag. Photos from the rehearsals show the variety of ways the board was used. The company posed with Graham on the board for the New York Times.


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

Andy, everything I've read says Yellow Southern Pine. I plan on using an 8' 2 X 12. I'm trying to design the rockers in sketch-up, but I'm having a few problems.


----------



## tiredandtrue (Jul 20, 2013)

from a blog at finewoodworking
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/46972/drawing-a-joggling-board

From a blog at : http://www.carolinaheartstrings.com/?p=3832


----------

